

Remind HN: HN Meetup in Zurich, Switzerland Tomorrow, 12th of May - giu

Hey everybody<p>As the title already suggests it, this is just a little reminder that tomorrow the Zurich HN meetup will take place at the 'Ziegel oh Lac (http://www.ziegelohlac.ch/), starting at 19:00 o'clock (Central European Summer Time)<p>The old submission can be found here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2488923<p>The event can also be found at techup.ch: http://techup.ch/242/hacker-news-meetup-zurich<p>I hope you'll join us! We (mkuhn, CaptainZapp and giu) are looking forward to it!
======
giu
Clickable:

* Location: <http://www.ziegelohlac.ch/>

* Old submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2488923>

* Techup.ch: <http://techup.ch/242/hacker-news-meetup-zurich>

